# The Walking Dead Season 5 premiere



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

I was pretty content after seeing the first episode  I don't wanna give any spoilers or anything... but did anyone else love it too?


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Uh, yeah. It was great. That was the best episode in the series for me.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

The first 15 minutes were amazing. The tension was as high as it's ever been. The rest was just okay for me. I was never bored though, and for this show that's an achievement.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

The action is back! I love it!


----------



## HighStrung (Sep 26, 2014)

My heart was racing for the first ten-fifteen minutes.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

It was one of the best episodes of the series thus far if not the best. Top 3 without a doubt. The only ones that could touch it would be the series premiere and the 'look at the flowers' episode from last season.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

I was so hyped throughout the whole episode! The action was amazing and the cameo at the end though, didn't expect that at all. Overall I highly enjoyed the episode


----------



## DNightingale (Oct 12, 2014)

It would have been better if one or two people from the group have died.


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

I agree, the beginning was pretty intense! It gave me anxiety. But then I also thought, they can't kill off the lead characters! I wonder who's gonna go this season, if anyone. Hopefully not. I wonder where Beth is.

The look at the flowers episode was really great too. Creepy child!


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

<3


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I thought the premiere was good but not great. It did surprise me that they busted up Terminus in one episode though. I thought it was going to take longer.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

I hope they end it soon. How long can a zombie show go on?


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

It was good.
IMO, they need Zombie development.

Think of it, the zombies are barely a real threat anymore


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> I thought the premiere was good but not great. It did surprise me that they busted up Terminus in one episode though. I thought it was going to take longer.


I think a lot of people did. I sure did. But come to think of it, I'm kind of glad they did. I mean, another place they're stuck in and have to find away out. It would've become tedious, as far as I can consider a story for Terminus.

Though I do have a strong feeling that Terminus, through Gareth flashbacks, that we'll learn more about the place and what happened. Like we did with The Governor.



87wayz said:


> I hope they end it soon. How long can a zombie show go on?


Plenty of source material to go back to whenever they need to when it comes to the comic.

And I believe they're still planning a spinoff with a whole other group.



Hikikomori2014 said:


> It was good.
> IMO, they need Zombie development.
> 
> Think of it, the zombies are barely a real threat anymore


I don't disagree with this. They've already shown in past stories that they're not going the way of Romero's by becoming smarter and echoing their past live, which I'm glad. But something. A new element to the zombies. I just can't think of it right now.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

The first 15 minutes were definitely amazing. My heart was pounding, did not expect that level of violence to happen so suddenly. Last season was so slow most of the time, that it's very promising to have them open up this season with such a fast-paced episode. I thought Terminus would be drawn out too. It's a nice shake-up to have it be quickly destroyed. 

I do wish however that they'd offer some other material for the show, instead of just fighting bad guys and showing how good people can become bad in an apocalypse. Not saying that's not entertaining, but I'd like some different plot-lines occasionally, instead of just going from bad guy to bad guy. Maybe some flashbacks to how the zombie virus broke out (people would love that now with all this Ebola scare, lol). I thought the CDC scenes in the earlier season was awesome, and wish we could have more of the scientific stuff with regards to the walkers and what happened.


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

Was a great ep, was more violent that previous ep's, I was like 'wtf!'


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh come on. I swear the writing on this show doesn't have a leg to stand on. Two characters decide to go out for a stroll at night? It's been like 2-3 years since everything started and Carol and Bob still haven't figured out that going out alone, AT NIGHT, is not a good idea. They just escaped certain death. Why aren't they being a tad bit more careful. I understand that these two characters are the loners of the group, but apparently Bob loves Sasha, and Carol. Well Carol i can understand a little bit more. At least she had a reason for leaving and a destination, but Bob was just wandering around. You can cry in the back of the church bro. 

I keep hopping around between liking this show and hating it. Like this episode. There was some good moments, particularly the reveal of Bob's missing leg at the end and the serenity of them eating together in the church, but sometimes the characters act so illogically. It brings down this show that i really want to like. It defiantly has a leg up on most other shows which is why I watch it, but just a few changes, and this show could be great.


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

I know.. the choice to go out alone at night is a dumb move. 

I'd assume the show can't stay 'at peace' for too long, there always needs to be some sort of conflict/danger in order for the show to keep moving. Even if it means for the characters to be careless with their actions. I feel like what happened to Bob was his fault, it should have been common sense to stay inside.

With Carol n Daryl, atleast they're on the way to find out what happened to Beth.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I honestly had a bad feeling about Bob that last episode, and I called it.

Good to see the mystery car with Beth inside is back in the game.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

IveGotToast said:


> At least she had a reason for leaving and a destination, but Bob was just wandering around. You can cry in the back of the church bro.


Just my interpretation, but I actually think Bob might have gotten bitten by the walker when he was pulled under the water, and he was going out at night to leave the group so he could "change" without being around them. His overly emotional behaviour with Sasha (asking for another kiss) seemed to scream that he got bitten and was saying goodbye.

Which would make things with the cannibals more interesting, if they are eating someone who is actively infected because he got bit, will that affect them? I don't know, but no, I don't think Bob was just deciding to take a stroll through the night while crying of happiness that everyone is having a party. :b


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Monroee said:


> Just my interpretation, but I actually think Bob might have gotten bitten by the walker when he was pulled under the water, and he was going out at night to leave the group so he could "change" without being around them. His overly emotional behaviour with Sasha (asking for another kiss) seemed to scream that he got bitten and was saying goodbye.
> 
> Which would make things with the cannibals more interesting, if they are eating someone who is actively infected because he got bit, will that affect them? I don't know, but no, I don't think Bob was just deciding to take a stroll through the night while crying of happiness that everyone is having a party. :b


That is possible, but it seems like the would have noticed that he was bit when they dragged his unconscious body to their camp.

I think he was crying out of happiness. Last season it established that he was tired of always being alone. Now he has people he loves around him and it was just to emotional for him. Thus he had to step outside.

I mean it was daylight when he was bit, then they walked all the way back to the church with the food, made dinner, had a discussion, and then he went outside. That had to be at least 4 hours or so. How long does it take for the virus to turn you?

(I'm really just in denial here. I'm 90% sure he was bitten, I'm just sick of all my favorite characters getting offed. Dale, T-Dog, Merle, Herschel. After Herschels death, Bob became my favorite character. At least I still have Michonne and Carol.)


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

IveGotToast said:


> I mean it was daylight when he was bit, then they walked all the way back to the church with the food, made dinner, had a discussion, and then he went outside. That had to be at least 4 hours or so. How long does it take for the virus to turn you?
> 
> (I'm really just in denial here. I'm 90% sure he was bitten, I'm just sick of all my favorite characters getting offed. Dale, T-Dog, Merle, Herschel. After Herschels death, Bob became my favorite character. At least I still have Michonne and Carol.)


They might not have noticed anything if it was a small bite or scratch. And I think it can sometimes take quite awhile to turn. Remember the guy in the first season that got bit when the walkers attacked their RV and camp, and he was able to hide it for awhile, I forget how long. I think at the CDC, they said turning could happen within minutes or many hours. If it was a small scratch, then Bob might not have changed for many hours yet.

Unfortunately, I think they are gonna be killing off quite a few characters this season since the cast got really big. I'm still mourning Hershel, personally.  I'm not too attached to any of the other characters strangely, except maybe Daryl, but I loved Herschel.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Monroee said:


> Just my interpretation, but I actually think Bob might have gotten bitten by the walker when he was pulled under the water, and he was going out at night to leave the group so he could "change" without being around them. His overly emotional behaviour with Sasha (asking for another kiss) seemed to scream that he got bitten and was saying goodbye.
> 
> Which would make things with the cannibals more interesting, if they are eating someone who is actively infected because he got bit, will that affect them? I don't know, but no, I don't think Bob was just deciding to take a stroll through the night while crying of happiness that everyone is having a party. :b


*Comic Book SPOILERS:*

I would be disappointed if the above scenario didn't play out like that because in the comics- and yeah the show doesn't follow the comics a lot of the time- there is an almost exact scenario like that.

See the guy in the third panel screaming "tainted meat!" well that is comic book Dale. The Hunters caught him, ate his legs and didn't know he had already been bitten by zombies. It was his last bit of revenge on them.


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

If Bob was bit, I would be content if the situation happened in the above strip. The Termites pretty much deserve it at this point.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow 3 good episodes in a row. And judging by the previews of next weeks show, we are going to get a glimpse of somewhere in the city which this show desperately needs. Looks like this show is turning around. I'm still waiting for that filler episode though. I know it's coming. 

The church scene was really well done. Having most of the set in the dark really added to the suspense. 

I'm guessing Daryl and Carol captured whoever was in the car and now they are going to torture them to find out where Beth is. And it's going to be intercut with flashbacks of what Beth has been doing.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

hmm i thought the termites/hunters were gonna be badguys we had to worry about throughout the whole season, im kinda disappointed. but, at the same time, im excited to see what else is coming instead, i like being surprised.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

herk said:


> hmm i thought the termites/hunters were gonna be badguys we had to worry about throughout the whole season, im kinda disappointed. but, at the same time, im excited to see what else is coming instead, i like being surprised.


I'm glad they didn't drag out the Termites storyline too long. I think a lot of fans complained about how they tend to do one storyline for a whole season and they get tired of it (it also tends to lead to a lot of filler to stretch it out). This season seems a lot more fast-paced and I think that's what the show needs at the moment.

I'm really excited to see where Beth is though and what's going on there. Hopefully we will get some insight into how things are working in other areas.

Church scene was brutal. I think we are seeing how Rick and others are being changed by their experiences, just like the Termites were.  I was a little disappointed that the tainted meat didn't seem to matter at all, I kinda wanted them to change and become actively infected. Would have been nice to have a flash to a scene of maybe some Termites that stayed behind while the others went to the church, and we could see them turning into walkers. Would be nice justice.


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

That was a pretty intense episode!! I was starting to hate Gareth the more he kept talking in the church. Up until the end, I felt the tiniest bit of opposite because of what happened to them at Terminus. But the termites needed to go, even if they were gonna turn anyway. Church scene was insane! I was surprised to see Sasha go at Martin like that.. btw I so thought Martin died! How did he even survive Tyreese's beating? Tyreese went beast mode on him!

I wonder who was with Daryl in the woods. Before he said "You can come out now," I heard a moan of some sort?? Maybe someone he found/took prisoner. Very curious to find out what happened to Beth.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Maggie has run into a a ton of people..
When is she going to ask someone about her sister Beth?..

Now she running off to DC..:twak


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah I prefer them to deal with the Terminus storyline quickly and not play it out too long like previous storylines (season 2!)

Anyone else getting bored with Tyrone and his PTSD storyline?. Its inevitable you will get characters affected like him but his story is getting old and it needs to move on and develop somehow. Thought it had when he went beserk in the S5E1! but guess not as he let the guy live.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


> Maggie has run into a a ton of people..
> When is she going to ask someone about her sister Beth?..
> 
> Now she running off to DC..:twak


Yeah it does seem strange that she appears to have no concern about where Beth is or if they can rescue her.

The tainted meat scene unfolded pretty much like the comics with Bob going a bit mad there for a while. I like that they dealt with Gareth and the Termites quickly and brutally. Rick's group is turning out a lot like the comic group in some ways. Bad people will learn that you don't **** with Rick Grimes and company.:yes


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Daveyboy said:


> Maggie has run into a a ton of people..
> When is she going to ask someone about her sister Beth?..
> 
> Now she running off to DC..:twak


Yeah I was gonna say did she forget she had a sister?


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

All the early episodes have been good. I must admit I was about to write the show off after the second half of season four, which was for the most part boring, but this season has been a return to form until now.


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

Finally glad to know where Beth has been. f'ed up hospital though.. except for Noah and that one doctor. I was trying to understand what the history of the hospital was, but every time they were talking about it I tuned out. I'm guessing Noah is the one that is with Daryl in the woods. 

I am wondering if Carol got injured on purpose to get into the hospital (to get Beth) or if she really got injured. I think she is very capable of surviving on her own, but hmmm I dunno.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Rayzada said:


> Finally glad to know where Beth has been. f'ed up hospital though.. except for Noah and that one doctor. I was trying to understand what the history of the hospital was, but every time they were talking about it I tuned out. *I'm guessing Noah is the one that is with Daryl in the woods. *
> 
> I am wondering if Carol got injured on purpose to get into the hospital (to get Beth) or if she really got injured. I think she is very capable of surviving on her own, but hmmm I dunno.


Came in here to suggest just that. Daryl finds him limping in the woods and brings him back to "base", and then they'll probably go to rescue Beth from indentured-servitude of the OCD cult.

I was reluctant with the splitting off of characters, but if you think about it, that means they can throw 3 storylines at us. Hopefully they don't drag it on for too long. It worked for the first season of Heroes, but not the other three. I'm taking this season as the writers stretching their legs.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

I thought it was awesome seeing Beth and the unfolding of that story-line. She was rather impressive in figuring things out and using her surroundings. That smile when Noah got away was so perfect. I was surprised she was going to kill the Dr, but was hoping she would, and then surprised again to see Carol at the end. 

I'm itching for the next one already. With them all split up it makes it that much more drawn out between their stories. 

One thing that kind of made me wonder, was the relative distance they were from Atlanta? It seemed strange the Hospital to be going that far out to snatch these people. 

I can't remember exactly the scene where Beth was taken, but she was captured and not saved from walker right? So do you think that was the case for everyone the hospital brings in, or do they actually help some? Like that Dr. they brought in, they wanted another Dr., but did they push him off a building?

Oh and I was definitely wrong with my guess last week, I thought maybe we might learn that the people that attacked terminus, turning them bad, was the same people that took Beth.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Tyler James Williams played Noah in this episode. He was young Chris Rock on the show Everybody Hates Chris. 
Patrick from the 1st episode of season 4, was played by Vincent Martella. He was Chris' best friend on Everybody Hates Chris.

That's two people from that show now. What does this mean? Well...

Terry Crews is going to be on The Walking Dead


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I wasn't to impressed by this episode, but using Blind Willie Johnson at the end sort of made it better.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

introvert33 said:


> One thing that kind of made me wonder, was the relative distance they were from Atlanta? It seemed strange the Hospital to be going that far out to snatch these people.
> 
> I can't remember exactly the scene where Beth was taken, but she was captured and not saved from walker right? So do you think that was the case for everyone the hospital brings in, or do they actually help some? Like that Dr. they brought in, they wanted another Dr., but did they push him off a building?
> 
> Oh and I was definitely wrong with my guess last week, I thought maybe we might learn that the people that attacked terminus, turning them bad, was the same people that took Beth.


My guess is that Beth's original gash across her cheek was from a baton or a flashlight from one of the cops, to be honest. She even said she was in a scuffle with a walker, then she blacked out. Beth is far from inept anymore. I think she got sucker hit by one of the cops picking her up.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> My guess is that Beth's original gash across her cheek was from a baton or a flashlight from one of the cops, to be honest. She even said she was in a scuffle with a walker, then she blacked out. Beth is far from inept anymore. I think she got sucker hit by one of the cops picking her up.


I'd say that is a pretty good guess.

All in all I liked the episode. It was definitely different, and I too thought it was weird that the hospital was all the way back in Atlanta. Though maybe Rick's group really hadn't gone that far away in all their travels. *shrugs*
Was a little surprised by the doctor revelation- killing the other doctor.


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

I agree, I wonder about the distance between where the group is to Atlanta. Then again, I have no idea of the proximity. They never really say where they are in episodes, so I never know. But to think about the car driving so far is kinda weird, if it is far.

I don't remember the scene where Beth was taken in season 4, all I remember was Daryl running outside, seeing Beth taken and the car driving away with her in it. I don't remember her ever struggling with a zambie or anything. Maybe that didn't even happen and the OCD hospital lady is just making sh!t up. 

It's pretty smart how they are structuring the show, splitting the storyline. Keeps the audience guessing since it is never finished. I for one can't wait for Sundays to happen. They did it in the previous seasons, like with those at the prison in some episodes, and then other episodes following Andrea and the Governor.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I like that they seem to have upped the pace this season compared to some others. From the episodes that have aired so far, just when I could start to groan inside about the possibility of being stuck with the same storyline throughout a whole season, the writers have changed things up a bit and kept me interested.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I'd have thought they'd be trying to cut the cast down rather than adding new characters, particularly those not even in the comics. They must have to spend a massive amount of their budget on the cast.

I thought it was a nice enough episode, Beth isn't my favourite character by any means but I prefer her as a subtle character who's aware that they're not as physical as the others, compared to what she was like last season with Daryl.

I hope this doesn't turn into a big Daryl rescues Beth, cue falling in love thing. Would have been so much more interesting if Maggie had done it.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Charmander said:


> I hope this doesn't turn into a big Daryl rescues Beth, cue falling in love thing. Would have been so much more interesting if Maggie had done it.


I think they made a glaring mistake having Maggie make no mention of Beth or show her worried about her sister etc. Just makes the writers seem somewhat inadequate or Maggie seem like she doesn't give a crap about her only remaining blood relative.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Good episode last night...

Lots of mullet jokes...
..and he's a sneaky peeker....haha


Saw preview of next week with Daryl holding a body wrapped up???
Hope they didn't kill off Beth..(sad face)


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

Did not see the coming with Eugene. Didn't know that he was also lying in the comics, glad I didn't get any spoilers on it.

I thought getting rid of the walkers with the fire hose was pretty gnarly. They keep coming up with new ways to make them die, it's pretty awesome.

Kinda didn't get why Abraham's family was so scared of him? Cause he killed the people that raped his family? Also didn't see what was written on that paper before they showed his family had died.

I have the feeling it wasn't Beth on the preview. The body looked really small to me? Or maybe I saw wrong lol. I think they'd want to show Beth escaping the hospital and reuniting with Maggie. Atleast I hope!!!


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Abraham's only reason to live was his belief in Eugene's mission to save the world. It was almost painful to watch as it was revealed that his only reason to live was a lie. 

I don't see how they won't just abandon Eugene. He sabotaged the bus and led them on a wild goose chase where many people died. I can't see them taking him back.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Rayzada said:


> Did not see the coming with Eugene. Didn't know that he was also lying in the comics, glad I didn't get any spoilers on it.
> 
> I thought getting rid of the walkers with the fire hose was pretty gnarly. They keep coming up with new ways to make them die, it's pretty awesome.
> 
> ...


Kinda strange but yes..
Abraham's family also was scared of him thinking he was just as bad as the rapists...
Oh the paper the family left said something like "Don't try to find us"..

I hope it wasn't Beth too.. :blank


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

I hate to say this but I'm growing tired of the show already. I watch it just to see Abraham's group.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Okay episode not great. I knew Eugene was full of crap from reading the comics, though the reveal on the TV show was different. Liked the fire hose bit.

Felt bad for Abraham that his family got scared of him when he was only trying to protect them. Did anyone think Abraham killed Eugene after he found out the truth? I don't think Eugene is dead but some others I talked to think he is.


----------



## ConfusedMuse (Jan 26, 2011)

mooncake said:


> I like that they seem to have upped the pace this season compared to some others. From the episodes that have aired so far, just when I could start to groan inside about the possibility of being stuck with the same storyline throughout a whole season, the writers have changed things up a bit and kept me interested.


Completely agree. I'm really loving this season so far. The pacing is awesome and I like the new dynamics. Can't wait to see next week's episode. Also, I gotta say I really like Beth's transformation. I've enjoyed seeing her in a new environment and she's really come into her own imo. As far as Eugene, I don't know. I don't really like him and I wasn't overly surprised when he revealed his secret.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I have the second omnibus of the comics, which I need to read, but luckily was surprised by Eugene's reveal. I actually considered he was...not lying, but maybe thinking he had the truth. He came off as childish, lacking in social skills. Maybe he has Asperger's or something. But he's also very stoic, so maybe that's it. But I thought that maybe he was only thinking that he knew the answer, when really he didn't. Turns out he was just lying and was using it as a survival skill.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

AngelClare said:


> Abraham's only reason to live was his belief in Eugene's mission to save the world. It was almost painful to watch as it was revealed that his only reason to live was a lie.
> 
> I don't see how they won't just abandon Eugene. He sabotaged the bus and led them on a wild goose chase where many people died. I can't see them taking him back.


Yeah I felt pretty bad for Abraham at that point. Trying to look at it positively Eugene stopped him from killing himself when they first met (even though it was unintentional) and it introduced Abraham to some people he clearly cares about now. I think he will be alright.


----------



## DNightingale (Oct 12, 2014)

A The Walking Dead episode focused mostly on drama and character development that was actually pretty good?

These new writers are really doing work this season.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Rayzada said:


> Did not see the coming with Eugene. Didn't know that he was also lying in the comics, glad I didn't get any spoilers on it.
> 
> I thought getting rid of the walkers with the fire hose was pretty gnarly. They keep coming up with new ways to make them die, it's pretty awesome.
> 
> ...


Yeah I didn't really get why his family was so afraid of Abraham either. But I just thought he was protecting them from general mob-like thievery, I didn't realize they raped anyone. That makes it even worse that they would turn on him. Or are you not being literal? Anyways I must have missed what they did, I'll have to look again. I just remember him pounding the guy's head in with a can.

Like JustThisGuy I had started doubting the reality of the "cure," something about the episode at terminus where they really wanted him to tell them the plan and his reluctant response. And then confirmed when he said he deliberately slowed them with sabotaging the bus. I was surprised he was lying to Abraham and just for survival reasons though.

It wasn't the best episode of the season, but entertaining, I always want more. I was more interested in finding out about Darryl and Carol, so that's probably why it felt a little disappointing. I really liked the Beth episode last week, but it did mean two weeks in a row they put off Darryl's story, its like they went forward in time, without catching everybody else's story up.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

87wayz said:


> Uh, yeah. It was great. That was the best episode in the series for me.


It was a very good episode, probably the best in some years, but best in the series??? I can choose at least 3 episodes in the first season that I would quantify as best. Of course the great Frank Darabont was showrunner back then. 1st ep, 2nd ep, and CDC ep.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

IveGotToast said:


> Oh come on. I swear the writing on this show doesn't have a leg to stand on. Two characters decide to go out for a stroll at night? It's been like 2-3 years since everything started and Carol and Bob still haven't figured out that going out alone, AT NIGHT, is not a good idea. They just escaped certain death. Why aren't they being a tad bit more careful. I understand that these two characters are the loners of the group, but apparently Bob loves Sasha, and Carol. Well Carol i can understand a little bit more. At least she had a reason for leaving and a destination, but Bob was just wandering around. You can cry in the back of the church bro.
> 
> I keep hopping around between liking this show and hating it. Like this episode. There was some good moments, particularly the reveal of Bob's missing leg at the end and the serenity of them eating together in the church, but sometimes the characters act so illogically. It brings down this show that i really want to like. It defiantly has a leg up on most other shows which is why I watch it, but just a few changes, and this show could be great.


 I agree, although we found out why Bob was walking around in the next episode. But you're right about the writing. Sometimes it's mish mash and sometimes it's just plain incoherent. In the last episode they didn't make it clear why Abraham killed those people or who those people even were. At first I thought they were walkers lol.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Darktower776 said:


> I think they made a glaring mistake having Maggie make no mention of Beth or show her worried about her sister etc. Just makes the writers seem somewhat inadequate or Maggie seem like she doesn't give a crap about her only remaining blood relative.


I think the writers are thinking that it would be assumed Maggie asked about her sister without having to show it. But they could still show her emotionally involved. Another quirk from the current writers :stu.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

stylicho said:


> It was a very good episode, probably the best in some years, but best in the series???


The best episode ever is the final confrontation when Rick kills Shane. Classic Cain and Abel.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

AngelClare said:


> The best episode ever is the final confrontation when Rick kills Shane. Classic Cain and Abel.


That was a good episode. Forgot to mention it. Wouldn't consider it best though. The DC trip ended really fast. Hopefully, like Monroee said, they pursue more about the disease and how far it has spread, and if there are safe zones.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I thought this last episode was really good. It was refreshing to be in a new environment like the city. And the music had a different vibe. Well done.


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

stylicho said:


> I thought this last episode was really good. It was refreshing to be in a new environment like the city. And the music had a different vibe. Well done.


It was definitely a change. I feel like Atlanta hasn't been shown since the first season!

I liked seeing an episode of Carol and Daryl. Caryl... or Darol. lol. There's a lot of talk of them going to eventually become a couple or something like that. But I don't expect them to hook up or anything. Even though it may seem like it, I just think they're really good friends and they get each other.

How did they not have ANY injuries from falling off the bridge???

I wasn't sure if that kid was Noah or not, cause when he escaped he was wearing scrubs. But glad they met up. He's definitely the guy Daryl brought back to the church.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Rayzada: Carol was injured from the fall. The bruise on her chest. I don't know how the truck landed on it's wheels though lol. But whatever, works for me. I assume there are plenty of clothes available for them to partake in lol.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I guess I was the only one disappointed in that episode...

It just seemed like a "filler" episode..

But I read the News the next day people thought it was GREAT.!!.
Oh well, I like both characters... But come'on Where's the Beef?


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Daveyboy said:


> I guess I was the only one disappointed in that episode...
> 
> It just seemed like a "filler" episode..
> 
> ...


 It was somewhat of a filler episode, especially with the flashback stuff. Do they have to keep doing that? Apparently Kirkman said there's a reason for it but we'll see. However, the cityscape is what I really liked. And they changed the music up so that was a nice fit too. Plus, Daryl and Carol are good actors so maybe they had something to do with it .


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The car scene was silly though. They show an inside shot of the car tipping over roof down then cut to another shot and it's suddenly wheels down? Such a blatant error.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

stylicho said:


> It was a very good episode, probably the best in some years, but best in the series??? I can choose at least 3 episodes in the first season that I would quantify as best. Of course the great Frank Darabont was showrunner back then. 1st ep, 2nd ep, and CDC ep.


That's true. The first episode really got me. I especially liked "Morgan," who will, as it seems, be coming back. And that's good after the flaccid fake-out we got when he appeared for an episode last season.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

87wayz said:


> That's true. The first episode really got me. I especially liked "Morgan," who will, as it seems, be coming back. And that's good after the flaccid fake-out we got when he appeared for an episode last season.


He didn't appear last season :con. He appeared at the beginning of this season at the very end of the first episode.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

stylicho said:


> He didn't appear last season :con. He appeared at the beginning of this season at the very end of the first episode.


Yea, Morgan was two seasons ago, back when he rigged a town with zombie and bandit traps. But I honestly thought it was last season, too. The show goes by too damned fast! *hammerfists desk*

But yea, seeing Morgan got me ecstatic. I think he'll catch up to them, at least Rick's slice of the group at the church, on the mid-season finale before the hiatus. 'Cause he really couldn't have been that far behind.

For a while, people were thinking a relationship between Michonne and Rick might happen, but with Morgan about to come in the picture, I think they'll get close. They have very similar stories. Their zombified ex-lovers were the ones that got their only child killed. They're both loners yet badass survivors. I'd love to see the dynamic between those two.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

stylicho said:


> He didn't appear last season :con. He appeared at the beginning of this season at the very end of the first episode.


No, he came back, as the above post says, and had a town rigged with explosives. This season's has been his third appearance. Although I will admit my following is less than rigorous here, I do remember the tease. It felt like the show wasted that actor's talents. I'm fine with them killing off some of the uninteresting black characters, like "I'se 'a comin" Tyrese and the cowardly priest, to reintroduce Morgan. There's a quota on the show's multiracialism, it seems.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> Yea, Morgan was two seasons ago, back when he rigged a town with zombie and bandit traps. But I honestly thought it was last season, too. The show goes by too damned fast! *hammerfists desk*
> 
> But yea, seeing Morgan got me ecstatic. I think he'll catch up to them, at least Rick's slice of the group at the church, on the mid-season finale before the hiatus. 'Cause he really couldn't have been that far behind.
> 
> For a while, people were thinking a relationship between Michonne and Rick might happen, but with Morgan about to come in the picture, I think they'll get close. They have very similar stories. Their zombified ex-lovers were the ones that got their only child killed. They're both loners yet badass survivors. I'd love to see the dynamic between those two.


Yeah, I think Morgan and Michonne could totally get down. She's the voodoo priestess who throws the show back to the zombie's Haitian roots, he's a haggard survivor and loner much like Michonne.

And Michonne is kinda thick too, low key. It's about time she gets a deeper characterization than her nanny-ism on the show thus far (caring after Carl Jr. for a bit, looking after Andrea.) I hate to be this guy, and I dig the show, but the blacks are mostly auxiliary caretakers--Tyrese takes care of Rick's baby, T Dogg sacrifices himself for Carol, hell, even "alcoholic dude who banged Sasha" takes one for the crew.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

People actually watch this tripe?


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I though it was a pretty good episode- not great. I like Daryl and Carol though. I like Carol and what she has become so much more than her comic book counterpart. But they did eff up Andrea on the show so.....

I can't wait until Rick and crew put a beat down on Slab Town.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

87wayz said:


> Yeah, I think Morgan and Michonne could totally get down. She's the voodoo priestess who throws the show back to the zombie's Haitian roots, he's a haggard survivor and loner much like Michonne.
> 
> And Michonne is kinda thick too, low key. It's about time she gets a deeper characterization than her nanny-ism on the show thus far (caring after Carl Jr. for a bit, looking after Andrea.) I hate to be this guy, and I dig the show, but the blacks are mostly auxiliary caretakers--Tyrese takes care of Rick's baby, T Dogg sacrifices himself for Carol, hell, even "alcoholic dude who banged Sasha" takes one for the crew.


 Lol Tyreese is one of my favorites. I don't know how Rick would ever get the better of him like he did in the 4th season, even when he wasn't looking :lol. I liked T Dog too. Former college football player at UGA. I really liked Morgan when I first began to watch the show during the first season. I was always wondering what happened to that guy, but then I saw some other shows he did and found out he couldn't leave character :lol. Cant remember the name of the other dystopian series he did but it just felt so much like Morgan from TWD. But that character still plays well. And to be honest I really like the priest. Whoever that guy is acting really makes you believe he is a priest. I don't believe Michonne is an auxiliary character. I have a feeling she'll be there till the end, whatever that may be.


----------



## DNightingale (Oct 12, 2014)

"Oh yes, let my turn my back on this hostile hostage, what could go wrong?"

I see we're back to the usual levels of character intelligence in TWD.

Also, do these people never learn? they should have just allowed Rick to execute the bald cop.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

87wayz said:


> Yeah, I think Morgan and Michonne could totally get down. She's the voodoo priestess who throws the show back to the zombie's Haitian roots, he's a haggard survivor and loner much like Michonne.
> 
> And Michonne is kinda thick too, low key. It's about time she gets a deeper characterization than her nanny-ism on the show thus far (caring after Carl Jr. for a bit, looking after Andrea.) I hate to be this guy, and I dig the show, but the blacks are mostly auxiliary caretakers--Tyrese takes care of Rick's baby, T Dogg sacrifices himself for Carol, hell, even "alcoholic dude who banged Sasha" takes one for the crew.


This show has had some lacking on...how do I put it...seeing the bigger picture with how they treat characters. I thought T-Dogg's fugue state while talking with Dale at the RV was a real moment of the human-condition he was expressing when he felt unsafe or that others may not trust him because he's black (though he never directly said it). I thought it was one of the stronger commentaries on society and the echoes of the way it (things can be) was before the Apocalypse.

While I think it's leaning too heavy into cynicism to presume the writers dislike black people, the show does follow that stereotype of black people not surviving horror scenarios very well. Save Morgan and Michonne, mind you. Though you do have to look at the amount of death happens as a whole on the show (especially in the comic).

I agree that I thought it was a dumb sacrifice for T-Dogg to make. Carol, at the other end of the hall, could've at least tried to draw their attention while having a distanced head start to get away so that likewise T-Dogg could hide or get in a room or something. He could've had a better death at least. But the suddenness of death is what keeps viewers on their toes and waiting all week for the next episode. Again, you should read the comic if you really wanna get upset with how many great characters lose their lives.

Speaking of great characters, Bob had potential, but I honestly saw him constantly being in the fodder zone moreso then anyone else because he wasn't developed enough. Again, he had potential, like telling his surviving-up-to-this-point story, talking about his alcoholism... But they chose, I felt, an out of nowhere love-dovey-ness with Sasha which I didn't find very convincing, imo. I figured his death would be used as an easy plot device for story-development for Sasha's character, as well as Tyreese's and group as a whole. And as soon as I saw those bubbles in the water, I knew he gonna get it as he precariously walked towards it. Honestly didn't expect his abduction, though.

I won't lie that most black people who are introduced in the show will die, and usually soon if they aren't a part of our viewer's group, but you gotta think about how many people, non-black people, die aaaalll the time throughout the show. So...

Not to contradict myself, but I will admit that the very first season kind of bothered me. Remember when the scientist set the countdown to the virus-incinerating failsafe explosion thing for the facility and that he's choosing to go up with it? Well, do you remember the character Jacqui, the only black woman in the group, and how sh agreed with dying quickly like the scientist wanted to. And then, that inspired the already suicidal Andrea to agree to stay with them both. AND THEN, Dale goes over to Andrea to convince her otherwise, and eventually wins her over empathy and they both leave quickly with the rest of the group before the place went up. Now... Nobody. Absolutely no one said or attempted anything to dissuade Jacqui like they did Andrea. Kinda effed up.

But, again, before you get too cynical, T-Dogg was also one of those people that were like, "Whelp, you made your choice, now lets hurry the hell out of here." Heh.

One thing did bug me about what you said. What you were saying about most of the black characters that are kept around being used as either as major protectors of the group or specifically "playing nanny" to the kids as some form of making those characters servants, it's pretty cynical. If anything it shows that a giant, imposing, in this case black, guy is still just a person with empathy, you know? Michonne playing it nice with Carl...? I took that as a great plot device for her to open up and let us see some character from her, rather than a stoic ronin (how'd she get so damned good with that sword?!). Anyways, I'm just saying, if you've watched her earlier with adult characters, she's very blunt and matter of fact, but she realizes she's not only talking with a kid, but a kid who needs any piece of childhood he can get, even if it's just getting him to smile by admitting her affinity for kitsch cat statues.  I'm glad her and Daryll didn't stay one-note with callousness with tough-love is the best you're getting from them. They're becoming a family in a way.

Sorry for the long (possibly cheesy) post. Just thought I'd share my thoughts.


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

This show kills me when they cut the season in half. Auugh. I hope they atleast do something satisfying by the mid-season finale.

I'm happy they were following all storylines in the last episode. The group could have been more careful around the hospital cops though. They didn't seem tooo threatening though. Until Cop Bob turned on Sasha.

Dawn has something shoved up her ***. She needs to go.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

JustThisGuy said:


> This show has had some lacking on...how do I put it...seeing the bigger picture with how they treat characters. I thought T-Dogg's fugue state while talking with Dale at the RV was a real moment of the human-condition he was expressing when he felt unsafe or that others may not trust him because he's black (though he never directly said it). I thought it was one of the stronger commentaries on society and the echoes of the way it (things can be) was before the Apocalypse.
> 
> While I think it's leaning too heavy into cynicism to presume the writers dislike black people, the show does follow that stereotype of black people not surviving horror scenarios very well. Save Morgan and Michonne, mind you. Though you do have to look at the amount of death happens as a whole on the show (especially in the comic).
> 
> ...


T-Dogg was already bit before he did that. He was bit closing the gate. And T-Dogg was upset about Jacqui(?) staying. But he didn't stay with her like Dale did Andrea lol. Just think though, would Andrea have stayed if she had to do it all over again and she knew the way she was gonna end up?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

End of the latest ep was stupid. Surely by now, after how many times they have been fighting other factions, they would know better than to turn their back on a stranger with no one else around? Frustrating.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

DNightingale said:


> "Oh yes, let my turn my back on this hostile hostage, what could go wrong?"
> 
> I see we're back to the usual levels of character intelligence in TWD.
> 
> Also, do these people never learn? they should have just allowed Rick to execute the bald cop.


I agree some dumb stuff in this episode. I know Sasha only did that because the guy said his name was "Bob" but still.

They need to listen to Rick and he needs to start up the Ricktatorship again. I was surprised that Rick didn't bring up what happened the last time they went against what he wanted to do- finishing off the Terminus bad guys right then and there.

Also while I wasn't surprised at Tyreese for wanting to change up the plan, I was shocked that Daryl went along with it, especially after he SAW them run down Carol with a car. That just didn't seem in character to me.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I thought it was shown that a Rictatorship doesn't work very well. At all. I agree with Rick's 3 question test. "How many zombies have you killed? How many people have you killed? Why did you kill those people?'' It's not entirely solid, you know, because of lying, but it's a sign of humanity on the groups part.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> I thought it was shown that a Rictatorship doesn't work very well. At all. I agree with Rick's 3 question test. "How many zombies have you killed? How many people have you killed? Why did you kill those people?'' It's not entirely solid, you know, because of lying, but it's a sign of humanity on the groups part.


I have to admit some of the earlier seasons are foggy to me now. I mostly just like saying and typing "Ricktatorship". However, the group did not listen to Rick when he said they should finish off Gareth and the rest of the Termites. It came back to bite them- literally.

The world they live in very rarely seems to reward the softer, gentler approach when it comes to most things. Rick has learned this and I thought the others had too.

I think they should've followed Rick's plan on getting Beth and Carol back but we'll see how the new plan plays out.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Darktower776 said:


> I have to admit some of the earlier seasons are foggy to me now. I mostly just like saying and typing "Ricktatorship". However, the group did not listen to Rick when he said they should finish off Gareth and the rest of the Termites. It came back to bite them- literally.
> 
> The world they live in very rarely seems to reward the softer, gentler approach when it comes to most things. Rick has learned this and I thought the others had too.
> 
> I think they should've followed Rick's plan on getting Beth and Carol back but we'll see how the new plan plays out.


 What about Abraham's plan to leave? Rick didn't want to do that. They could have possibly avoided the Termites altogether, and Eugene wouldn't have did that to the van. Bob was already doomed but there could have still been more deaths had everything not go down like it did. This is if memory serves me correctly. Maybe the Termites were already in the vicinity when Abraham suggested leaving.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Darktower776 said:


> I agree some dumb stuff in this episode. I know Sasha only did that because the guy said his name was "Bob" but still.
> 
> They need to listen to Rick and he needs to start up the Ricktatorship again. I was surprised that Rick didn't bring up what happened the last time they went against what he wanted to do- finishing off the Terminus bad guys right then and there.
> 
> Also while I wasn't surprised at Tyreese for wanting to change up the plan, I was shocked that Daryl went along with it, especially after he SAW them run down Carol with a car. That just didn't seem in character to me.


Agree with both points. Daryl wouldn't be interested in hostages, after he was ready to chase Carol down. He excels at stealth.

I also felt like I was waiting the whole episode for something to happen, and then for the something to be the oh so obvious turn my back on a stranger, was disappointing.

I did think this episodes new zombie element of the burned zombies was pretty cool in a gruesome sort of way. The melted flesh, yikes. And the scene where Daryl had his face right next to it was suspenseful.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

introvert33 said:


> Agree with both points. Daryl wouldn't be interested in hostages, after he was ready to chase Carol down. He excels at stealth.
> 
> I also felt like I was waiting the whole episode for something to happen, and then for the something to be the oh so obvious turn my back on a stranger, was disappointing.
> 
> I did think this episodes new zombie element of the burned zombies was pretty cool in a gruesome sort of way. The melted flesh, yikes. And the scene where Daryl had his face right next to it was suspenseful.


I think both of you are missing the moral part of the story. Tyreese asked Rick how they're going to take out the guard and Rick said "I don't know, cut their throat." That's when Tyreese came up with the hostage plan, and Rick didn't look like he liked it much. And then Daryl stepped in believing Tyreese's plan could work. DARYL ALSO DIDNT WANT TO KILL THE GUARDS. And Daryl stopped Rick from killing the policeman who almost killed him. He's not the same Daryl as in season one.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

S5 Episode 9 is one of the best episodes in a long time. 

They pretty much made up for Beth's ridiculous death by having a character go out with one of the best deaths in the show. Right up with Merle's and Herschel's. 

Using more abstract visuals and hallucinations made this episode have more of an original feel. Almost like a different show.

And his final line to Bob was perfect. Telling him to turn it off so he can finally be free of the horrors of earth and be peace.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I love horror movies and shows but I just can't get with the show for the love of God. I've forced my self to watch a few episodes, just not clicking.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh and the obvious foreshadowing is obvious in this episode.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> I love horror movies and shows but I just can't get with the show for the love of God. I've forced my self to watch a few episodes, just not clicking.


TWD isn't horror. :no It's far more about the people than the walkers.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

IveGotToast said:


> S5 Episode 9 is one of the best episodes in a long time.
> 
> They pretty much made up for Beth's ridiculous death by having a character go out with one of the best deaths in the show. Right up with Merle's and Herschel's.
> 
> ...


I really liked the style of the episode and agree the visuals and hallucinations really gave it a different feel. It was very fitting for his character, all the dark stuff coming out. I am not sure he ever truly processed the deaths of Lizzie and Mica.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

IveGotToast said:


> Oh and *the obvious foreshadowing* is obvious in this episode.


Such as?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Why don't they just steal a bunch of trench coats, kill some zombies and then rub the zombie goo onto themselves. Sorta like the first season or when carol infiltrated Terminus . Voila instant zombie protection.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

WineKitty said:


> Such as?


I can't say as not to spoil it. I suppose it's only obvious after reading the comics. I can say they foreshadowed the same forthcoming event in the first episode of the season.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

IveGotToast said:


> I can't say as not to spoil it. I suppose it's only obvious after reading the comics. I can say they foreshadowed the same forthcoming event in the first episode of the season.


I took at look at the comics but decided I didn't want to know what was goin to happen. Of course, the show isn't following the comics from what I have seen. I think Andrea is still alive in the books and Judith died shortly after birth.

I plan to watch the episode again before next week's because I always seem to pick up on something I missed the first time around. If they are foreshadowing something, I don't know what it is but that is half the fun I guess.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

HenDoggy said:


> Why don't they just steal a bunch of trench coats, kill some zombies and then rub the zombie goo onto themselves. Sorta like the first season or when carol infiltrated Terminus . Voila instant zombie protection.


Morgan mentioned those guys in CLEAR. "I see people with dead faces." Think he's talking about those guys in the comic who wear dead skins and speak in silent tones.
I wasn't crazy about this last episode. It was druggie hypnotic for me. I like a little variance but this was too much for my liking.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

This last episode was spectacular! One of the best TWD episodes in a long, long time. I love the way it was directed.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I didn't really like the episode.. I found it too artsy and depressing....

I think the show needs more Rosalita.. (happy face)


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

So I opt not to look ahead via the graphic novels. I honestly don't know who this Aaron guy is and what he is up to or who he is with.

I love this show!! This last episode really brought the hopelessness of their situation alive. It is definitely one of the worst times for them. I was glad to see Maggie rebounding a bit by the episode's end.

I didn't record "talking dead" and it looked interesting because they had the actress that plays Maggie on. I have it set to record on Friday, assuming it doesn't come on ON Demand before that.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Damn, I thought I was gonna finally see some undead dogs.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I know the weather might be warm and all, but is it really wise to walk around in t-shirts when it's game over if you get a single bite.... 

And I like how zombie blood and brains are always getting splattered....

Nobody ever has an open cut that gets infected by zombie blood....

It occurs to me that Rick and the gang can never find permanent shelter and civilization because then the show would be over....

Suppose they find the President, a city, or a military base somewhere...

Then Rick is no longer in charge, and the gang is kind of irrelevant....

How come no planes or short wave radio...

Rick and the gang are not that good....

If they could survive, then where are all the military guys and hardcore survivalist types with guns, ammo, and shelter?

And it shouldn't be too hard to survive in a low population density area or rugged terrain, so how come no radio signals from survivors in Canada, Maine, Montana, Alaska etc.

Which begs another question, why travel through urban areas where of course there are going to be lots of zombies?

Hold up in some remote out of the way place, fortify it, and lock yourself in it at dusk....

It's not hard to survive the zombie apocalypse, when there is no one around for fifty miles....

Get some solar panels, short wave radio, a well, plant some crops, raid the military for some gear etc.

The show is more like a soap opera with zombies....

Nobody acts intelligently, logically, or consistently in this show...

The writing of the show is very lazy and stupid....


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Dave you are entitled to your opinion but you have made your point over and over. Obviously millions of people do not agree with you. You get that the show is fantasy right? Some people like the show and I was hoping for commentary from fans of the show. Why not start your own "Why I hate the Walking Dead" thread?


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I don't *hate* the show, I watch it and like the acting....

I do *hate *the writing on the show though....

It sucks!!

Why did the blonde girl attack the cop? For a dramatic ending to an episode....

Why was the black guy staring at a photo instead of paying attention to a dangerous situation? For a dramatic ending to an episode....

Why did Rick's cop friend try and kill him? For a dramatic ending....And of course he had to be stabbed so he could come back to life....

Bob gets bit but doesn't share the news so he can be BobBqued....

I'm sorry but the writing on the show deserves the criticism....

How did the baby survive? Why was there blood on its carrier? Why does the solider now tolerate the brainy guy who lied about being a scientist and got all of the the soldier's buddies killed?

No explanations provided....

I love zombie and apocalyptic TV shows and movies....

But the stupidity in this show galls me....

It could be so much better than it is if it just had good writing....

Planes, short wave radios, characters that are intelligent and consistent....

Instead, we get the girl who always seems to trip when running from the killer in the grade B horror movies....

And plot holes you can drive a semi through...

I have watched the show for five seasons now....

I hope that I am entitled to be called a 'fan' of the show...

Didn't realize that I was denigrating the 'Burning Bush'....


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

This show just keeps getting better. I love it. Something is amiss in Alexandria, but not sure what. I have omnibus 2, but have yet to read it. Hrm...

Maybe something just goes sour somehow. ...?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Obviously something bad is going to happen in Alexandria. The show would be pointless if everything worked out. Unless the show makes a dramatic change into the sitcom format for season 6. If Judith starts saying "You got it dude" I'm out.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Such an exciting episode! I'm suspicious about Alexandria; I don't know if it's gonna be another Woodbury but something's about to happen for sure.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I loved this episode and only wish it was a longer show. I am dying to find out what happens inside the gates of Alexandria. I actually am hoping the group gets to relax for a minute. And take a bath.  

A interesting nod to the past and Dale when Glenn knows where to find the other batteries for the RV.

I love that Michonne is stepping up and overriding Rick's caution. Although it's the caution that has kept them alive. But having a place where they can actually live is important. Although I thought Season 2 was a bit slow since the whole thing took place on Hershel's farm, they have been on the road for a long time now. Having the community will introduce different conflicts and take the show in a very interesting direction.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I feel like it's rinse and repeat now though, I mean obviously it's going to go awry in Alexandria and it will be due to internal warefare (been done), external zombie attack (been done) or external human attack (been done).


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

AussiePea said:


> I feel like it's rinse and repeat now though, I mean obviously it's going to go awry in Alexandria and it will be due to internal warefare (been done), external zombie attack (been done) or external human attack (been done).


There is no indication that Alexandria is going to be anything like Terminus or Woodbury. And in the graphic novels they are residents of the Alexandria safe zone for a long time.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Pretty good episode. Looks like the next one is going to be a bore though. I like the new gay couple. They seemed genuinely friendly folks looking to help out the group, but... We all know how that ends up most times. :um I loved how Michonne put Rick in his place. :yes They would make a fantastic couple lol.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

WinterDave said:


> I don't *hate* the show, I watch it and like the acting....
> 
> I do *hate *the writing on the show though....
> 
> ...


Even on the WD forums users criticise the show in similar ways. It doesn't make you any less of a fan. I like the show mainly because of a few actors, but I have to agree that the writing and guest-star acting is a bit sub-par sometimes.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

It pisses me off how they constantly are too eager to trust strangers and have a go at Rick for being cautious. Like seriously, do they not learn at all? I'm okay with them trusting someone after a while, but they just trust strangers almost instantly. Oh, hey lets trust these friendly Terminus people. Oh hey lets trust this cop we just captured and tied up. Oh hey this dude just rocked up and says he has a camp and somehow knows Ricks name without meeting him, lets go to there!

Also, the start of episode 3. Maggie crying while some loud *** zombie derps around and totally fails at attacking her. She isn't even paying attention, slow to react to the zombie and kills it. Meanwhile, super ninja stealth 8 year old kid zombie, Sam Fisher reincarnated sneaks up on Tyrese and gives him the kiss of life. wtf


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

The smart thing to do would have been to send one or two people from the group (say the brainy guy and Glenn) with the greeter from Alexandria back to the compound to look around it for a few hours....

The group keeps the guy with the broken ankle as a hostage, with the understanding that he dies if the two members of their group do not return within six hours....

Walking blindly into an unknown compound because you hear children playing, so of course it must be safe....

Guess they didn't learn anything at Terminus....

A compound surviving in a high density population area like near Washington....No chance....

The place should be overrun with zombies like Atlanta was....

And shouldn't the compound have had lookouts at their gate....

Because humans could definitely breach that wall....

Why bother, just let 'visitors' walk into your compound....


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

WinterDave said:


> I don't *hate* the show, I watch it and like the acting....
> 
> I do *hate *the writing on the show though....
> 
> ...


 Agree


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I think there's something fishy with the license plates :/. They collect those like the governor collects heads :lol. Or maybe it's more filler lol.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

That was a well written episode. Will be interesting to see where it leads.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

This episode was pretty meh. I get what they were trying to do, having to group reincorporate into society, but there was no dialogue that really intrigued me which is needed in a low action episode such as this. But this show's always had problems with enthralling conversations. 

I do like what Carol's doing though. Smart.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve (Sep 2, 2012)

I was a little confused about one part: was Rick dreaming when he went out for a stroll and ran into blondie's (cant remember her name) husband on the porch?


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I found the episode.. OK..

I liked the act Carol was putting on, although I admit I didn't see it at first when she clumsily layed her weapon down, and Rick stared at her like WTH? ..
(Loved her sweater..haha)

I think Daryl is kind of over doing it with the "I'm a caged animal routine"...
Take a shower you animal.!!.haha


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Daveyboy said:


> I found the episode.. OK..
> 
> I liked the act Carol was putting on, although I admit I didn't see it at first when she clumsily layed her weapon down, and Rick stared at her like WTH? ..
> (Loved her sweater..haha)
> ...


I think Daryl doesn't like the whole upscale atmosphere of the place because he feels like he doesn't belong, just like he didn't belong before the outbreak. For example, when he asks Rick if he's back to being a cop and all, don't think he cares for that.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Wanted to also mention that Rick's propensity for distrust in outsiders may have hurt the group this time ie the pistol gone. I assume the three guys the congresswoman exiled probably have that pistol now. So that is a touch of good writing.


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm bumping this thread after tonight's episode because there's a lot to talk about, spoilers ahead!

I cannot bring myself to trust the Alexandrians, I feel like a slow conspiracy is afoot and I have an idea of what it is. Deanna only really wants a few members from Rick's group to be a part of her community and wants the rest gone. She's trying to manipulate Rick and a select few into identifying more with Alexandria than with their former crew so that when the time comes to exile them Rick and those who are chosen to stay pick Alexandria (the safety, the comfort, the community) over their old friends. 

Deanna mentioned last week that she exiled some people that "didn't work out" and that the community was originally predicated on "sustainability". She's bringing in people, keeping a select few valuable members, then expelling the rest to make sure they don't become too large and unsustainable. 

Next point, there is a lot of drama ahead, Rick is trying to move in on Jessie and this is going to create problems. Jessie's husband will not last the season I don't think. Civil War is brewing in Alexandria!

Also, as much as I like Aaron's character, I can't trust him either, immediately I thought selecting Daryl as recruiter was a way to kill him discreetly beyond the walls.


----------



## rdy2live (Mar 8, 2015)

How about Carol's threats to Sam! What was that all about? This whole community is too weird for me. They will definitely take it over. These seasons are too short, only 3 episodes left...


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Gavroche said:


> I'm bumping this thread after tonight's episode because there's a lot to talk about, spoilers ahead!
> 
> I cannot bring myself to trust the Alexandrians, I feel like a slow conspiracy is afoot and I have an idea of what it is. Deanna only really wants a few members from Rick's group to be a part of her community and wants the rest gone. She's trying to manipulate Rick and a select few into identifying more with Alexandria than with their former crew so that when the time comes to exile them Rick and those who are chosen to stay pick Alexandria (the safety, the comfort, the community) over their old friends.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I haven't really given much thought to those who were exiled except for them being "bad" in some sense.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

rdy2live said:


> How about Carol's threats to Sam! What was that all about? This whole community is too weird for me. They will definitely take it over. These seasons are too short, only 3 episodes left...


I understand why Carol had to do that otherwise that kid would have told


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I get the same feeling when I walk into a room full of people that are talking, as when Sasha did this episode. I know they are for different reasons but it's similar lol.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

WhoDey85 said:


> I get the same feeling when I walk into a room full of people that are talking, as when Sasha did this episode. I know they are for different reasons but it's similar lol.


It's funny how this episode unintentionally captured SA with Sasha and Noah's characters.

I really like what the writers are doing with Carol. Not only is it cool to see a character actually use their noodle for once, but it really allows Melissa McBride to show off her acting abilities. She's probably the best on the show.


----------



## JustJordan (Feb 14, 2015)

Interesting episode indeed. I really can't figure out what is wrong with this new community, aside from being shielded from the horrors outside of their walls, they seem okay.. Clearly something is wrong though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The way I see it is that they've always been the group wanting peace and to settle and escape but now they're becoming what they fought for so long and will ruin Alexandria.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

AussiePea said:


> The way I see it is that they've always been the group wanting peace and to settle and escape but now they're becoming what they fought for so long and will ruin Alexandria.


I think a few of them could potentially do that. But we all saw Daryl refuse the gun so I doubt he's gonna be a reason for the downfall of Alexandria. These last two episodes have had a good plot with good writing. It's probably easier to make plots when you're no longer trudging through forests but still the writer deserves credit. I actually think they hired a new writer for this episode.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> The way I see it is that they've always been the group wanting peace and to settle and escape but now they're becoming what they fought for so long and will ruin Alexandria.


I don't disagree with this.

 "Look at the cookies!" - sCarol!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

stylicho said:


> I think a few of them could potentially do that. But we all saw Daryl refuse the gun so I doubt he's gonna be a reason for the downfall of Alexandria. These last two episodes have had a good plot with good writing. It's probably easier to make plots when you're no longer trudging through forests but still the writer deserves credit. I actually think they hired a new writer for this episode.


Carol has already set off a series of events imo, that convo with the kid will have ramifications. It's all going to end badly hah.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Well some **** went down in this episode. Those deaths were much more brutal than the usual. I wasn't expecting Everybody Hates Chris to die. If someone had to die, it should have been that irrelevant chick that was with them, the one that is almost dead.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve (Sep 2, 2012)

That was...gory. Noah's death was particularly hard to watch. I was fully expecting Aiden to die, but not Noah.

Looks like Rick is getting a new wife, lol. Hope he takes Carol's advice and kills that sob.

It will be interesting to see how Deanna responds to her son's death given what Gabriel had said to her.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm hoping they go the route that I'm thinking of, and end up making Rick's group the villains.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Next ep will be very juicy. They didn't hold back on the gore this past ep, good stuff.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh Dae su said:


> They make you see a future with him in it, then just take it from you. I feel like I was handed a sweet only to have it snatched from me. Really frustrated with how it happened also.


In a way, I think that's one of the things that made the show special, using surprise to add to the emotional loss.


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> In a way, I think that's one of the things that made the show special, using surprise to add to the emotional loss.


Oh it was good, I just felt set up  So cruel. :lol


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

The series is great as always...but I won't lie.to this day I miss Shane..haha.his character was so rad...they shoulda have killed him completely off...


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

the collector said:


> The series is great as always...but I won't lie.to this day I miss Shane..haha.his character was so rad...they shoulda have killed him completely off...


To date, I think Shane has had the most complete story arc, maybe tied with Herschel and Merle.

My biggest problem with this show is how many characters die that aren't really fleshed out enough, mainly the black characters.

T-Dog, Tyreese, Bob, and Noah all had more room to grow as characters before their death, but we never got to see that.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

yea..smh, they keep killing off alot of the black characters quick...


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh Dae su said:


> Oh it was good, I just felt set up  So cruel. :lol


I dunno, I guess Beth was the last straw that kinda numbed all of my nerves.. :lol.



IveGotToast said:


> My biggest problem with this show is how many characters die that aren't really fleshed out enough, mainly the black characters.


I guess its their way of putting viewers into the perspective of the characters in the group, where they don't really know much about each others' back story/personalities or even care to. All they care about is knowing enough about them to trust them enough to survive with them. And vice versa with sharing their own back story with others. But I think in the comics, it delves more into each of their back stories.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

One of the most gut wrenching scenes wow. I wonder if they left that SOB. Why did he have to die? He was becoming one the better characters on the show. :cry 

Also what's up with that preacher guy spewing all that hate at the group? They saved him like 3 times lmao. He's a pathetic scumbag. 

I loved the scene when...(god I have a terrible time remembering their names) that red bearded fellow went under the construction vehicle and shot up the walkers.. It was awesome.


----------



## quietlife (Mar 21, 2015)

Bad girl Carol just tickles me.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

That's was kinda ****ed up they didn't shoot that guy in the head before he got eaten alive in the warehouse. Did anyone hear what he said to Glenn? Something about him leaving them before?


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

HenDoggy said:


> That's was kinda ****ed up they didn't shoot that guy in the head before he got eaten alive in the warehouse. Did anyone hear what he said to Glenn? Something about him leaving them before?


He was admitting that on their runs, they got scared and left people to die I believe.

The second half of season 5 has been pretty good so far. The whole hospital arc was lame, too many episode culminating in an anti-climatic death. But it's picking up steam.

Miss my boy Merle though. RIP.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Infexxion said:


> He was admitting that on their runs, they got scared and left people to die I believe.
> 
> The second half of season 5 has been pretty good so far. The whole hospital arc was lame, too many episode culminating in an anti-climatic death. But it's picking up steam.
> 
> Miss my boy Merle though. RIP.


Thanks. I agree the hospital episodes almost made me want to stop watching the show altogether. Really dreadful stuff.

I also miss Merle, he was such an outspoken badass character. I doubt they would have let him in though.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

HenDoggy said:


> One of the most gut wrenching scenes wow. I wonder if they left that SOB. Why did he have to die? He was becoming one the better characters on the show. :cry
> 
> Also what's up with that preacher guy spewing all that hate at the group? They saved him like 3 times lmao. He's a pathetic scumbag.
> 
> I loved the scene when...(god I have a terrible time remembering their names) that red bearded fellow went under the construction vehicle and shot up the walkers.. It was awesome.


 The priest hasn't seen everything they've seen. He hasn't seen hardly anything to be honest so he thinks they are probably a bad group of people. He wasn't there at Terminus nor did he see the governor or any of the other things they've seen. Hell, if Rick had been isolated for as long as he was he may have behaved the same way.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

IveGotToast said:


> T-Dog, Tyreese, Bob, and Noah all had more room to grow as characters before their death, but we never got to see that.


It was annoying that they killed off Bob. He got a cool death (Which was Dale's in the comics) but I felt it could have gone to someone else. Maybe Beth if they'd ditched that horrible hospital story arc.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I think I know how they're going to end this season. It's one of the most shocking scenes from the comics. If they manage to pull it off, it's going to be epic. 

Also love how dark Carol's gotten. She is a total badass.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

What's more important in this apocalyptic scenario, a dentist or a doctor?


----------



## quietlife (Mar 21, 2015)

stylicho said:


> What's more important in this apocalyptic scenario, a dentist or a doctor?


Trick question? I'd say a doctor. There are more ways to die from neglecting the various areas they tend to than from not getting a cavity filled.

Rot starts from within, though. First you allow someone to beat his wife because you need a surgeon... but how many steps from there to eating your least useful members because you need fresh meat? Maybe only a few. Once you escalate to allowing rape, thievery, and fistfights because they're coming from more surgeons or electricians, what's the harm in a little nibblin'?


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Last night's episode was good. Rick's psychotic episode wasn't as good as in the comics, but it was effective and Andrew Lincoln is a great character. 

Next week is a 90-minute finale. Can't wait to see how they end it.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

**** Rick is cool. I will always back him. My favourite character by far.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve (Sep 2, 2012)

scooby said:


> **** Rick is cool. I will always back him. My favourite character by far.


 I second that. Rick is way more cool than Daryl.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Infexxion said:


> I think I know how they're going to end this season. It's one of the most shocking scenes from the comics. If they manage to pull it off, it's going to be epic.


I can't wait for that but it might seem rushed if they do that in the next episode. Maybe Morgan will finally catch up with them. When they do get round to doing that scene I hope it'll be either [spoiler=*]Glenn or Daryl. With Daryl it'd be more iconic.[/spoiler]


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Charmander said:


> I can't wait for that but it might seem rushed if they do that in the next episode. Maybe Morgan will finally catch up with them. When they do get round to doing that scene I hope it'll be either [spoiler=*]Glenn or Daryl. With Daryl it'd be more iconic.[/spoiler]


[spoiler=*] I'd love for it to be Daryl. That would be awesome.[/spoiler]


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

Infexxion said:


> Also love how dark Carol's gotten. She is a total badass.


I used to hate Carol but I've come to like her more and more, she's like a 21st century Mrs. Voorhees, so awesome!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Infexxion said:


> [spoiler=*] I'd love for it to be Daryl. That would be awesome.[/spoiler]


I really doubt _that_ scene from the comics will be in the finale. They'd have to skip way too much to get to it.

I assume we're talking about [spoiler=*]Negan's first appearance.[/spoiler]

More comic spoilers:
[spoiler=*]In a way, it would make more sense for Daryl to be the one to meet Lucile. In the comics, Glenn was Rick's right hand man who was always there to help while also being that last shred of old-world goodness. He was also one of the few constant characters from the very beginning.

Daryl has kind of taken up that role himself on the show, being Rick's go-to guy. I think it could go either way. Glenn is the group's humanity, while Daryl is the group's resident bad-***. Losing either one would be huge.[/spoiler]


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

SPOILERS

On the latest episode, I was laughing pretty hard at the end. *Completely covered in blood after a brawl, waving around a gun* "ME? M-ME? Y-YOU HAHA :lol YOU, YOU MEAN ME?!" I loved it though. Was pretty edgy when the abusive husband came home, I was really hoping it'd be straight forward. Instantly knocked out and thrown into a pile of walkers *dusts off hands*.

Looking forward to the season finale, hopefully it'll remain good.



Gavroche said:


> I used to hate Carol but I've come to like her more and more, she's like a 21st century Mrs. Voorhees, so awesome!


I've loved her since she went psycho and demolished terminus. I like her more each episode :lol Something about her legitimately being scary for a sweet looking woman. I wouldn't want to wind her up D:


----------



## joko (Dec 24, 2014)

Great episode!  I was so giddy when I heard NIN at the beginning.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

joko said:


> Great episode!  I was so giddy when I heard NIN at the beginning.


I found that track so weird when I heard it. I thought my computer was bugging out and playing songs. I use that song a lot to get me amped up for working out when stretching beforehand. It just felt strange to me hearing the song in the show for some reason.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Spindrift said:


> I really doubt _that_ scene from the comics will be in the finale. They'd have to skip way too much to get to it.
> 
> I assume we're talking about [spoiler=*]Negan's first appearance.[/spoiler]
> 
> ...


[spoiler=*]I don't think Negan will show up until the end of Season 6. I personally think this season is going to end with Carl's eye getting taken out. Although if they shove Daryl into Carl's place it'd work too.[/spoiler]


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

joko said:


> Great episode!  I was so giddy when I heard NIN at the beginning.





scooby said:


> I found that track so weird when I heard it. I thought my computer was bugging out and playing songs. I use that song a lot to get me amped up for working out when stretching beforehand. It just felt strange to me hearing the song in the show for some reason.


The song is great but it really did feel so out of place. I also thought my computer had decided to play music.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh Dae su said:


> The song is great but it really did feel so out of place. I also thought my computer had decided to play music.


Yeah I wasn't a fan of it being there TBH. I mean, lyrically I guess it goes pretty well with what was going on. But it felt so out of place musically compared to a more typical TWD soundtrack. And that's coming from a huge NiN fan. One of my favourite songs on The Fragile album. Though the fact that it stands out like a sore thumb could have been their intention. A song choice that causes a bit of tension in atmosphere by being different, reflecting the theme of the episode with the tension and conflicts between the two groups inside Alexandria.

I'm overthinking it. They just wanted to put in a badass song.


----------



## joko (Dec 24, 2014)

scooby said:


> Yeah I wasn't a fan of it being there TBH. I mean, lyrically I guess it goes pretty well with what was going on. But it felt so out of place musically compared to a more typical TWD soundtrack. And that's coming from a huge NiN fan. One of my favourite songs on The Fragile album. Though the fact that it stands out like a sore thumb could have been their intention. A song choice that causes a bit of tension in atmosphere by being different, reflecting the theme of the episode with the tension and conflicts between the two groups inside Alexandria.
> 
> I'm overthinking it. They just wanted to put in a badass song.


Yeah, I figured that was the point. It was so jarring that it made you feel uncomfortable, and I imagine that's how everyone in those scenes must have been feeling. There was already a very uneasy tension between the two groups, and the whole events of last episode just ramped that up considerably.


----------



## olifreed (Mar 23, 2015)

Can someone help me please. I am slighlty confused about something. What has the people in Alexandria done wrong that Rick went so Psycho? And same with Carol being so protective for herself and the group?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

They're too soft and cowardly. All of them need proper training by Rick and the group. That was a great ending to the episode though.

Edit:I'm glad people liked the NIN song at the beginning as well. I felt it was out of place also, but who cares? Its NIN yaah!


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

HenDoggy said:


> They're too soft and cowardly. All of them need proper training by Rick and the group. That was a great ending to the episode though.
> 
> Edit:I'm glad people liked the NIN song at the beginning as well. I felt it was out of place also, but who cares? Its NIN yaah!


 I assume you're referring to that cd they were listening to. That was her son's cd, that's why they were listening to it.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh ok, It makes sense now thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

The finale just ended and I can't help but feel extremely disappointed. The Walking Dead has underwhelmed on season finales 3 years in a row in my opinion. 

In season 3 we were sold on this big battle between Rick's prison group and the Governor's army but it ends with a pathetic skirmish where they run away and the governor kills most of his own people in a hissy fit. 

In season 4 there was this huge build up to Terminus, and in the finale virtually no substantive action took place until the final 5 minutes of the finale in the shootout run through Terminus. And then to top it all off the group was out of Terminus after the first episode of season 5; there was so much lost potential. My expectations for season 5 were that it was going to be like a Nazi death camp where members of the cast are literally selected out to be eaten while the rest plan a prison break that takes up a good chunk of episodes. 

And now in season 5 there was this huge build up to a conflagration that never happened. Everyone seemed to be thinking there would be a battle with the Wolves, or at least a major character death and none of this happened. We lose a character that was just introduced a few episodes ago and it's like...*shrug*. I love the show, but this finale was way over hyped and it really lets the air out and such a good show. 

If this was a regular episode I'd give it 4 stars, but as a finale, 1.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Gavroche said:


> And now in season 5 there was this huge build up to a conflagration that never happened. Everyone seemed to be thinking there would be a battle with the Wolves, or at least a major character death and none of this happened.


I'm glad another major character didn't die and I'm glad they didn't turn evil and end up fighting those town people.

I'm exhausted by all the death and tragedy.

I like that things didn't go down the way we expected. Do you like predictable stories? And we got a really interesting character back in the mix.


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> I'm glad another major character didn't die and I'm glad they didn't turn evil and end up fighting those town people.
> 
> I'm exhausted by all the death and tragedy.
> 
> I like that things didn't go down the way we expected. Do you like predictable stories? And we got a really interesting character back in the mix.


Morgan saved the finale, without him it just doesn't work. He had the best scenes along with Aaron and Daryl.

I don't like predictability, but I don't like overhype either. When asked about the finale Norman Reedus said to get your kleenex ready, which to me and pretty much everyone I've heard talk about it meant a major character death. Apparently not 

I like unpredictability and that's what I thought was going on at the end, that instead of the wolves coming like everyone expected, the violent climax would come between Rick's group and the Alexandrians where Sasha kills Gabriel (who identifies more with the Alexandrians) and Glen kills Nicholas fomenting a bloody civil war.

It just felt anticlimactic.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

The last few minutes felt as rushed as Beth's death.

I was particularly annoyed by all of the cutaways to build tension during this episode. Daryl and Aaron are trapped in a car. Cut away to another scene. Glenn is on the ground surrounded by walkers. Cut to another scene. Sasha is about to kill Gabriel. Cut to another scene. It just felt cheap to me.

I agree with @Gavroche. Morgan's triumphant, The Book Of Eli inspired, return made the episode along with Daryl and Aaron. Glenn's scenes were sort of interesting too at least for his character.

I actually feel like this show is getting to bloated with characters.

There's 13 in the main group. 
5 Alexandrians who are somewhat main characters. 
Morgan. 
And I'm sure The Wolves will have a leader of some sort.

That's 19 main characters, and most of them (Maggie, Rosita, Eugene, Carl, Terra) don't really do anything, or have much of a character arc. Of course right when they do start becoming interesting and have an increasingly large amount of monologues talking about how much hope they have, they'll get the ax.

All I know is Morgan is back, and if the show wants to maintain quality he needs to be a regular.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Does anyone know where i can find season 5!! I can't wait till it's on Netflix, i can't wait that long...


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

roseblood said:


> Does anyone know where i can find season 5!! I can't wait till it's on Netflix, i can't wait that long...


http://streamtuner.me/the-walking-dead-season-5-episode-16-conquer/


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

AngelClare said:


> I'm glad another major character didn't die and I'm glad they didn't turn evil and end up fighting those town people.
> 
> I'm exhausted by all the death and tragedy.
> 
> I like that things didn't go down the way we expected. Do you like predictable stories? And we got a really interesting character back in the mix.


I'm glad a main character didn't die as well. I was expecting it. But they didn't go with the tired old formula they usually have with finales. Zombie horde strolls along, destroys base, at least 1 main character dies. I actually found quite a bit of the finale interesting, with Ricks group "infecting" Alexandria with their kill or be killed/survivor type mindset and slowly taking over. Also interesting is Morgan, who earlier in the episode said all life is precious, and then the first thing he sees of Rick is a quick decision slaughter. Not gonna lie, I loved how quickly he did it when the okay was given. I wonder how their relationship will turn out.

Things that bugged me in the episode:

1) Hand of God, deus ex machina saving Whats his face and the Hillbilly biker. Perfect timing too. As they count down to open the doors to their deaths. Morgan Christ strolls along, performs a miracle and saves the day.

2) Why the **** did Glenn decide to follow that enemy rat guy? If I saw him hop the fence, I'd be like "nope, want no part of that."

3) Glenn, the ****ing master of noclip, goes through the ground or something. He miraculously survives certain death twice. Gets shot, disappears off camera and conveniently lives. And again, zombies pin him down, camera decides its not interested in what happens, cuts away. He jumps out of the bushes like the master ninja he is and beats up his rival.

4) Glenn not shooting his best buddy. Are you kidding me? The dude tried to kill you twice you ****ing dip****. Put a damn bullet in his head. Don't give him the Christian buddy side hug and rescue him to safety.

5) If I was Sasha, I would have shot that priest. Though I'm not sure if she knew about his ratting out the group to Queen Bee. Now, if I were Maggie, I definitely would have shot the ****er in the head when she took Sasha's gun from her because she overheard Judas' betrayal. I was reaaaally hoping for that. But nah, lets have a hand holding session instead. At least that dude dobbed on him to the leader about him closing the gate.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I actually loved the ending scene, though I hope Morgan isn't going to hate Rick from now on. It's interesting because Rick helped Morgan get his humanity back; maybe Morgan can do the same.

I don't think Glenn killed Nicholas because that's not really who he is; killing a human is still a big deal for him.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Charmander said:


> I don't think Glenn killed Nicholas because that's not really who he is; killing a human is still a big deal for him.


That's true. I don't think Glenn has actually killed a living human yet. That dude is really lucky that he picked the right guy to feud with out of the group.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

scooby said:


> I'm glad a main character didn't die as well. I was expecting it. But they didn't go with the tired old formula they usually have with finales. Zombie horde strolls along, destroys base, at least 1 main character dies. I actually found quite a bit of the finale interesting, with Ricks group "infecting" Alexandria with their kill or be killed/survivor type mindset and slowly taking over. Also interesting is Morgan, who earlier in the episode said all life is precious, and then the first thing he sees of Rick is a quick decision slaughter. Not gonna lie, I loved how quickly he did it when the okay was given. I wonder how their relationship will turn out.
> 
> Things that bugged me in the episode:
> 
> ...


Maggie should have told someone about what Gabriel said. They could have cleared things up sooner.

I agree with the problem of deus ex machina but for different reasons. At one moment Rick is about to get kicked out along with his group. Then suddenly the gate is left open and Rick saves the day. Then to make it even more clear how much they need Rick and should have listened to him, the wife beater comes along and kills the engineer.

I'm not happy about seeing the engineer die. At one point he was talking to Noah about teaching him how to build. Now they're both dead.

Anyway, Rick's fate just seemed to turn around too quickly. And I wanted someone to tell Rick that he has become just like Shane.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I wasn't fond of the storyline of Glenn following the guy over the wall and subsequently fighting with him. And I would have been fine with Glenn killing the guy.

I also would like to see Father Gabriel taken out. Although he showed more of a human side and even killed a walker I find his character tedious and boring.

I am loving Carol!! She is downright frightening! 

I have no idea where things are headed next season. But I can't wait to find out.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

scooby said:


> I'm glad a main character didn't die as well. I was expecting it. But they didn't go with the tired old formula they usually have with finales. Zombie horde strolls along, destroys base, at least 1 main character dies. I actually found quite a bit of the finale interesting, with Ricks group "infecting" Alexandria with their kill or be killed/survivor type mindset and slowly taking over. Also interesting is Morgan, who earlier in the episode said all life is precious, and then the first thing he sees of Rick is a quick decision slaughter. Not gonna lie, I loved how quickly he did it when the okay was given. I wonder how their relationship will turn out.
> 
> Things that bugged me in the episode:
> 
> ...


 Because a couple of episodes earlier he told Nicolas that he couldn't go outside the walls of Alexandria :stu


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

AngelClare said:


> I'm glad another major character didn't die and I'm glad they didn't turn evil and end up fighting those town people.
> 
> I'm exhausted by all the death and tragedy.
> 
> I like that things didn't go down the way we expected. Do you like predictable stories? And we got a really interesting character back in the mix.


I agree. I was sure Glen was going to die a slow death with many bullet holes and bite marks. It is weird how they scrolled away not showing how he got out of that situation. They didn't have to show him escape the walkers but how did he escape with the walkers and that idiot there? Maybe they could have shown Nicolas taking off and leaving Glen with the walkers. Then it would have made more sense, although we still wouldn't have known how Glen made it out of there.
As for Gabriel, he gets a lot of grief for some reason. Have to remember he hasn't been with the group for very long at all and pretty much the only thing he's seen is Rick dictating everything to him and even worse, they slaughtered the Termites in the church. He didn't know how bad the Termites were, although he did go and see Bob's half eaten leg at the school :con. So he had to know they were pretty bad. Yes, he indirectly killed people by keeping them locked out of the church but that's not nearly as bad as slaughtering people with your own hand.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Charmander said:


> http://streamtuner.me/the-walking-dead-season-5-episode-16-conquer/


thanks charmander!


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Rick becomes Shane? Not really, maybe just a little. It's cool. The thing is, Morgan finally met Rick. Morgan is more humane, but it seemed like Rick would do anything good/bad to protect his family and group. Maybe the relationship between Morgan and Rick would become cold or conflict might arise because of their different philosophy of survival. 

And Rick sure knows how to pick the right woman. Dang, Jessie is smoking hot. But Rick killed her husband. I wonder if Jessie will hate him for that. I hope not as I really wish Rick able to score her.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

so this came up..


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

This season has been kinda whatever. Not much really happened. Though I did like how they seem to be moving in a faster pace than compare to the past seasons.

Also didn't like how they build up the abusive husband angle. A small hint of this and then all of the suddenly they're hyping up for Rick to wanna kill him or get rid of him.

Also amazing to see how they're so patient with Morgan's character. Appear on the 1st episode, then waited 5 seasons later to finally bring him in as a relevant character. I guess a somewhat similar situation with Merle.



stylicho said:


> I agree. I was sure Glen was going to die a slow death with many bullet holes and bite marks. It is weird how they scrolled away not showing how he got out of that situation. They didn't have to show him escape the walkers but how did he escape with the walkers and that idiot there? Maybe they could have shown Nicolas taking off and leaving Glen with the walkers. Then it would have made more sense, although we still wouldn't have known how Glen made it out of there.


I guess it shows what a competent Glen has evolved to be. From a cowardly sneaky pizza boy, to a selfless reliable group member with very decent leadership skills.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Blue Dino said:


> This season has been kinda whatever. Not much really happened. Though I did like how they seem to be moving in a faster pace than compare to the past seasons.
> 
> Also didn't like how they build up the abusive husband angle. A small hint of this and then all of the suddenly they're hyping up for Rick to wanna kill him or get rid of him.
> 
> ...


I don't think Glen was ever cowardly.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Wtf? Why was no one guarding the gate? That was probably the stupidest thing I've ever seen on the show. Survival 101, always have a lookout 24/7

I love that gate scene though, "hey priest dude can you get that gate"? "Sure" *pushes gate like badass halfway through* 

I also can't see myself truly being safe in Andria.. Sure they take away everyone's guns but some unstable person can go crazy start killing people with blades Like the ending of this episode.

Morgan was badass with that stick though. He really should put some blades on the ends of that stick, just for more efficient undead killing. 

I also think there is going to be a twist next season, because I saw Rick ingested some of the undead brain goo, He's going to turn for sure and end up killing people as an undead crazy.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

HenDoggy said:


> I also think there is going to be a twist next season, because I saw Rick ingested some of the undead brain goo, He's going to turn for sure and end up killing people as an undead crazy.


I don't think ingesting walkers makes a difference considering nothing happened to the termites that ate Bob.


----------

